# Can i train a scent hound to hunt herbs



## threetoedgecko (Apr 11, 2008)

I am somewhat of a herbalist and I was wondering if i could teach a scent hound bloodhound etc or any kind of dogs to hunt down herbs and plants for me such as ginseng etc


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Sure! Look at you local K9 unit  They find herbs all the time! HAHA!


----------

